# Looking for music to listen to!



## Alex Cross (Oct 27, 2008)

It's getting to a point where I get tired of listening to my own stuff. I want to listen to some pop and rock artists on FA so if you can, post a link to your gallery so I can listen and provide some critique. After listening to some of the recent song submissions, I know many of you are out there!


----------



## TakeWalker (Oct 27, 2008)

You _really_ need to be listening to [fa]colson[/fa].

Also, taking a look at that musicians meme that went around recently...

[fa]branwyn[/fa]
[fa]calleemcborder[/fa]
[fa]corbinbusker[/fa]
[fa]dereckdingo[/fa]
[fa]edsel[/fa]
[fa]hali[/fa] (but all his music is offsite anymore)
[fa]kurtbatz[/fa]
[fa]lazz-[/fa]
[fa]mandoandy[/fa]
[fa]mudsweatandears[/fa]
[fa]seamuspup[/fa]
[fa]sedge[/fa]
[fa]witus[/fa]

Also kor-ryal mostly does instrumental rock guitar stuff, but I don't watch him.


----------

